# Better mounting for Garmin Edge 305?



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I recently bought an Edge 305, and I really like it but the mounts suck ass.

Both of the mounts that came with the unit have now broken on me. They crack along the side of the cheap plastic mount. 

Is there any better clamp style bar mounts for this unit? I did a quick search and couldn't find anything, I'm willing to shell out for a nice mount to get rid of these stock Garmin mounts.

Thanks!


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

randyharris said:


> I recently bought an Edge 305, and I really like it but the mounts suck ass.
> 
> Both of the mounts that came with the unit have now broken on me. They crack along the side of the cheap plastic mount.
> 
> ...


Even though your 305 purchase is recent, i presume it was packaged with the Original style mounts. You might try the more Recent Edge Mount versions, Geoman sells them, i just bought 2, although i have not tried them yet, they do appear to be beefier.
Also, check out Tony's previous Helpful post (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=528055) - he has great pictures posted too.
...then go to www.geomangear.com and buy a couple!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

You are correct, I have the older style two piece mounts, I'm going to try and contact Garmin - I have issue with paying near $30 for two new mounts delivered when I just bought this Edge 305 recently.

Thanks.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Maybe Garmin will Help you...*



randyharris said:


> You are correct, I have the older style two piece mounts, I'm going to try and contact Garmin - I have issue with paying near $30 for two new mounts delivered when I just bought this Edge 305 recently.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds good, let us know how you Fare with Garmin on this, When i had 3 RINO Mounts break off, they did Not seem to care and were of NO Help to me at all, But you may do better.
Also, anyone needing Other style mounts, although they do NOT seem to support the EDGE units yet, RAM Mounts (http://www.ram-mount.com/Home/tabid/37/Default.aspx) has an amazing array of Balistic looking Heavy Duty mounts for almost anything else, although not really geared towards Bicycles, there are some Motorcycle mounting systems and such for MOST other Garmin models. I was forced to pursue finding a better system when Garmin had no answers about why the Rino mounts were snapping apart on me at $18 each, i since figured out they are simply Not designed for Mountain biking. The Ram mounts turned out to be Over kill for me, and i have since found a way to Zip-Tie my Rino mounts together when i use them.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

RAM mounts look pretty good. I'm looking their camera mounts and they have neat handlebar mounts. I feel like giving it a try!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Some dude got IMPALED by his RAM mount in a crash when his GPS came off of it. I won't use RAM. I have a Rino120, and if the mounts for your Rino attach like mine do...no way that's a practical application for a bicycle. I'm going to use the stock mounts for the 705, and only buy the beefier ones if/when mine breaks. 

I'm not too worried, though. I can see how manhandling the mount can be kinda easy. I was playing with it earlier and not only was it small and flimsy, but it's a tight fit with the GPS. I think if I can manage to handle it without getting strongarmed with it, I should be okay.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Rino Mounts*



NateHawk said:


> Some dude got IMPALED by his RAM mount in a crash when his GPS came off of it. I won't use RAM. I have a Rino120, and if the mounts for your Rino attach like mine do...no way that's a practical application for a bicycle. I'm going to use the stock mounts for the 705, and only buy the beefier ones if/when mine breaks.
> 
> I'm not too worried, though. I can see how manhandling the mount can be kinda easy. I was playing with it earlier and not only was it small and flimsy, but it's a tight fit with the GPS. I think if I can manage to handle it without getting strongarmed with it, I should be okay.


...actually there IS a Newer RINO mount, i have the 530hcx model, those older Rino mounts are very poorly designed, and i agree with you, but the new ones hold the RINO Units just fine, the Issue is really with the Rail Mounts that they attach to, being a 2 part mounting system, those Rail Mounts can not hold the Rino's to them securely enough, the system is actually fine for Road or Cruiser bikes, it is really using them on Rough Terrains that got me into trouble with them.


----------



## loud (Sep 5, 2009)

*Is it installed properly?*

I have a love/hate relationship with my 305, but overall it is a great device.

I have had one main problem with the mount, and it was of my doing.

When one installs the mount, make sure that the locking tab that extends beyond the base can be depressed into the underlying bracket - it can only be mounted one way. You will know if this is not so because you will have difficulty mounting and removing the bracket. It also puts the tab under pressure, causing it to fail. If I can find a close up of the mount I'll mark it up and post it.


----------

